# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  hello

## lama325

hello new here just hoping to learn many new things here  :Smilie:

----------


## arlu1201

Hello lama325, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------

